# Dee under Saddle



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Isn't this the mare you picked up just recently that was barely halterbroke? If so .. wow! She's gorgeous!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes Allie that is her!  She is one of the smartest animals I've ever had the pleasure to work with. She is full of talent. I won't be riding her anytime soon because she needs to see the Chiro for a bit first. She had a spill and put her back out of place (I think) The Chiro comes out for the fist time next week so we will see what she says.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my goodness! She looks so pleased to be standing there lol. what a good girl! You are amazing, can I borrow you for a couple weeks for thunder? hehehe

ps if that is your backyard.....WOW.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah she is such a good girl about it! She seems to really like being worked. I would love to come help get away for a bit!  

Yes that is my back yard. But not all our fences are like that. I have 3 pipe fence where the studs and the babies are kept and then two barbed wire  pastures where the older horses are.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but just wanted to say that when I buy my own place that is what all my pens will be. We are renting and we are only allowed to build a certian amount of pens.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

no i was just saying that it's gorgeous! If i had that view man i would never want to leave home


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh yes the view is great, and mountians to the other side!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

She's such a gorgeous girl ! :smile:

And I think I have the same halter :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you Sis! I love that halter, even though I don't normally like purple, the light purple is pretty cool.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Dee is beautiful!  What a stunning girl, I love her face. She looks great!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok...i think i found a really good trade for dee ....how about.........CHARLIE?...come on it's a even trade......lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Pop. She does have a very pretty face even with all the scrathces and scuffs. 

KT-Usually I would say yes but I've become very attached to her! How about I trade you her foal for him!


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

wow she is stunning


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you very much BDA


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

OH look at that big girl! what a cuiey and I love the color of the halter, it looks great on her! How much work have you done with her so far?


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

shes so calm, must be a dream to handle, congrats


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

M2G, actually very little. I halter broke her fully, trained her to lunge and then just started on the saddle and bridle work. She has had the saddle on three times and the bridle on once. I'm not pushing her becasue she is being treated by the Chiro. 

JA-She is a dream to handle she has very quickly became one of the best horses I've worked with!!!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Cute! Love her colour! She looks so calm and quiet!


----------



## DJ EndurancE (Jul 10, 2008)

She's a QH right?
Beautiful horse!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Sally, she is just a plain old sorrel, but I think she is somthing else. 

DJ, yep she is a 4 yr old Doc Olena Granddaughter. Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She looks awesome, Tiff!
Pretty glad I talked you into buying her. 
Where is little PeeWee??

And GR? Geez...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah glad, other than the fact that she is LAME! Darn horse!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Yeah glad, other than the fact that she is LAME! Darn horse!


Well way to go. LOL
Did you manage to get Dillon home?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah it's her fault not mine! $500 into her now already! She likes her Chiro treatments though!  

Yes Dillon is at home and behaving himself, temporarily I assume!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Gorgeous horse I must say, cute face.


----------

